# Help please - cat converter needed



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

I read about this some time ago on MHF, never thought for one minute it would happen to me. 
I went for my weekly check on my beloved stored up Bessie and ran her engine as normal, bit noisy thought I, and definetely very fumie.
Realized there was no exhaust gas showing from the pipe. Checked under the van and guess what.......some scrote, thieving son of a B*****d had nicked the cat converter!
Can't claim anything at my storage place, at my own risk and understood from the outset, however owners as upset as myself. 
Checked other stored vans (all fairly new reg, mine 2008) and someone has obviously had a field-day, several vans done just the same.
Oh how I have grown to hate this country I once loved and cherished.
Just for once, wouldn't you love to hear about these scumbags being caught in the act and put to ANY retribution by the offended party. The icing on the cake would be a Judiciary that took enough stance to say "tough, reap what you sow, if you die,you die!"
Anyone out there point me to a cat supplier for my 2008 E460 Bessie, 2.3 Ducato?
If God exists, (which after my week I sincerely don't believe) he's on the side of the scrotes.

Thank you.
Flyingpig.   :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: kill slowly, with intent!!!!!

Mod note. I've taken the liberty of altering your thread title lightly hoping to encourage more members to open it.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Help please!!!!*



flyingpig said:


> I read about this some time ago on MHF, never thought for one minute it would happen to me.
> I went for my weekly check on my beloved stored up Bessie and ran her engine as normal, bit noisy thought I, and definetely very fumie.
> Realized there was no exhaust gas showing from the pipe. Checked under the van and guess what.......some scrote, thieving son of a B*****d had nicked the cat converter!
> Can't claim anything at my storage place, at my own risk and understood from the outset, however owners as upset as myself.
> ...


I can't help with your search but I am very sorry to read of your loss and share your thoughts of retribution.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Scumbags||

We did have another post similar to this recently.The platinum in the converter make it a target for thieves and they are fairly easy to remove.

>>>See here<<<


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Fiat main dealer I am afraid, to date I have had at least 20 stolen from vans on the forecourt.

Peter


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

i have pm


----------

